# Spiders from Colombia



## davholla (Sep 13, 2017)

I am not 100% sure about these but as I am back in the UK I won't get another chance a long time.  I have been to Colombia before but not to this place Mocoa which is in the south.  Surprisingly the spiders were quite different and ones common in other places were unseen here and vice a versa



Spider IMG_7299 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Spider IMG_7291 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 14, 2017)

I like the first one and the background color is very cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 15, 2017)

#1 for me as well. I also think the background is wonderful.


----------

